# 2 Bombs Scheduled to Launch Tomorrow



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

One should be fairly obvious if you follow my posts at all... :mischief:

The other, not so much....but here is a small hint.

It is a BOTL on Puff
It is not anyone associated with any "group"
He is a fairly quiet member
He has bombed me in the past...you know what they say about Payback...
Been a member for roughly 8 months
Has smoked for 1. and a half years
....and I think that I can hit some of his wish list :dance:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OH $HIT!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> OH $HIT!


:dance:
oh...don't worry Shawn....my uniform number was alwsys 1, from little league, basketball, soccer..all the way through high school. You have nothing to worry about my friend! :mischief:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad to see you get back in the swing of things Kipp. It's been a while since your last bomb. Heads up to the 2 poor SOB's that are about to get obliterated! :boom::faint:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, I can think of a few BOTL that these might be going to. So they better watch out! Kipp is throwing some hard balls....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is the first of the two...the DC on this one is 9405 5036 9930 0166 6338 13

and I will do a riddle for this one, lets see if anyone can figure it out.
I

A
M

B
O
M
B
I
N
G

S
H
A
W
N

W
I
T
H

1
1

C
I
G
A
R
S

:target: :target: :target: :target: :target: :target: :target: :target: :target: :target:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Kipp,

Can you give another clue on the second bomb. I couldn't figure it out from your first clue. :smile:



primetime76 said:


> Here is the first of the two...the DC on this one is 9405 5036 9930 0166 6338 13
> 
> and I will do a riddle for this one, lets see if anyone can figure it out.
> I
> ...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Kipp,
> 
> Can you give another clue on the second bomb. I couldn't figure it out from your first clue. :smile:


Yes sir, I sure can...

I am sending 11 amazing cigars to Shawn O'Rourke from Winter Springs Florida...he is also known as Oldmso54 on the Puff forums. He is the one that just went to Aruba and posted a picture of his ass crack at the swim up bar. Can you guess now?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Yes sir, I sure can...
> 
> I am sending 11 amazing cigars to Shawn O'Rourke from Winter Springs Florida...he is also known as Oldmso54 on the Puff forums. He is the one that just went to Aruba and posted a picture of his ass crack at the swim up bar. Can you guess now?


I think it going to Shawn. Heads up Shawn, this is going to be massive(just a hunch). Nothing says I had fun on vacation like an ass crack shot at a swim up bar. WTG Shawn, not sure how I missed that post.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bombaroo number #1: 9405 5036 9930 0166 6392 80

Look out to the poor, unfortunate bastage that send me down the Tatuaje Face Slope...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Shawn is in for a surprise! :boom:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Yes sir, I sure can...
> 
> I am sending 11 amazing cigars to Shawn O'Rourke from Winter Springs Florida...he is also known as Oldmso54 on the Puff forums. He is the one that just went to Aruba and *posted a picture of his ass crack* at the swim up bar. Can you guess now?


That was spinal indention belly fat overflow Kipp - NOT * ass crack! :SM*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> I think it going to Shawn. Heads up Shawn, this is going to be massive(just a hunch). Nothing says I had fun on vacation like an ass crack shot at a swim up bar. WTG Shawn, not sure how I missed that post.


Look here and decide for yourself: Some Pics from my trip to Aruba


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That was _*spinal indention belly fat overflow*_ Kipp - NOT *ass crack! :SM*


Is that the scientific name for it? LMAO

Dude, I seriously lough out loud in my office when you defend your ass crack... :rofl:

..Oh, and I am willing to venture that there are at least 3 cigars in this sampling that you have not yet tried!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Is that the scientific name for it? LMAO
> 
> Dude, I seriously lough out loud in my office when you defend your ass crack... :rofl:
> 
> ..Oh, and I am willing to venture that there are at least 3 cigars in this sampling that you have not yet tried!


Yes it's the scientific name - you know I stayed at a Holiday Inn last week so I know!

And PS - You *MUST* be looking at a photo shopped version!! :sad:

And I'll bet you right now there will be more than 3 I haven't tried, so what's the bet??


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Those pics are awesome Shawn. I was in Aruba about 6 years ago and it was great. I think we did the jeep excursion too. You can call that crevase on your lower back whatever you want, it's still an ass crack. Maybe you should have bought some of this before your trip.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Those pics are awesome Shawn. I was in Aruba about 6 years ago and it was great. I think we did the jeep excursion too. You can call that crevase on your lower back whatever you want, it's still an ass crack. Maybe you should have bought some of this before your trip.


THAT IS FREAKIN HILARIOUS (and to think I was beginning to think you liked me Mike?) :mod:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

OK I'm gonna have to voice my opinion. I think it's an extension of the ass, therefore it _is_ ass crack. And that is my scientific opinion!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

3 ass crack to 1 not ass crack. Shawn, you're outnumbered on this one. If you're self conscious, and ass crack is making you uncomfortable, we can refer to is as butt cleavage. Does this work better for you?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I believe the polite term is "decolettage-asse."


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

3 100% biased opinions vs 1 totally unbiased reality. I think you guys all need to schedule appointments with your optometerists :nerd:

And where's all my 2XL brothers when I need them (oh wait, I'm not :SM)


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Bwah ha ha ha ha ha ha! I love it! God, you guys make me smile and laugh on one of those days that should have just never started. 

Thank you thank you thank you!

:rofl:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> 3 100% biased opinions vs 1 totally unbiased reality. I think you guys all need to schedule appointments with your optometerists :nerd:
> 
> And where's all my 2XL brothers when I need them (oh wait, I'm not :SM)


...and YOU, my brother, need to make an appointment with your proctologist!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ...and YOU, my brother, *need to make an appointment with your proctologist*!


OK that made me spit out my water on my desk and literally laugh out loud!!!!

I'm STILL laughing...


----------

